# Cpt for egd balloon dilation of duodenum



## MSVIV57 (Apr 11, 2012)

What cpt code is used for egd balloon dilation of the duodenum? i am getting an unlisted cpt code!


----------



## Cyndi113 (Apr 12, 2012)

All I'm getting is 43245 is the gastric outlet dilation or 44370 - but this is for stent placement with predilation. Sorry, did you post this in the Gen Surg Forum?


----------



## hopedendy (Apr 12, 2012)

Hi I am a surgery scheduler for the or and gi lab, and i would use code 43458( EGD w/balloon dilation >30mm. Anything past this would be going into the large intestines.
Hope this helps.


----------

